# Looking to buy new Ariens compact Snowblower 24 inch track model is the Rapidtrak version better?



## lennyvita (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello,

I am in the market for a new Snowblower. I live in Eastern Canada where we get lots of wet heavy snow. I have a long somewhat steep driveway that was recently paved blacktop last year.

Where I live there are limited choices for Ariens snowblowers( or any brand sometimes). A local dealer I think has some Ariens Compact track 24 in stock ( non Rapidtrak models).

My drive way is about 5000 sq feet total with 1000 of that a fairy steep incline. rest is level. I mostly use a plow and old plow truck to do my yard. However I am looking for something as a backup when my junk plow rig breaks or clearing around the pavement in tight places.

if my plow breaks I would use the snowblower on the incline area to my patio to get to my door. about 1200 sq feet total.

I am thinking because of my incline, i should go with tracks and I dont care how slow they are, I just feel like I would get better use from tracks and safer.

My question is should try to find a Rapidtrak model or be ok with the regular Arian Compact 24 track model? (non Rapidtrak) I don't see any of those available in my area but can look around. is the Rapidtrak incredibly better than the regular tracks?

I also wonder on future maintenance costs between regular track vs rapidtrak. the models i am looking at all use the disk-o-matic transmission type.



Is it worth to spend the extra for the Rapidtrak. I am guessing the regular track model will be around $2000 and the Rapidtrak be around $2500 or so for the 24 inch. I could be wrong. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

lennyvita said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the market for a new Snowblower. I live in Eastern Canada where we get lots of wet heavy snow. I have a long somewhat steep driveway that was recently paved blacktop last year.
> 
> ...


I think the best machine for your buck would be the Ariens rapidTrack platinum SHO. Your probably looking at $2500. I think the rapid track is your best best for that incline. I have an 24” 2019 Platinum SHO wheeled blower.I only have a very slight incline to my driveway, so I don’t need tracks. It handles any amount of snow, and the combination of engine power and the SHO impeller is awesome in wet snow. I live in Southeastern WI, and I have never been able to plug it. The Ariens has two belts driving the impeller which translates into more positive torque instantaneously turning the impeller. Here’s a link to a video of my SHO in action. .


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Unfortunately snow blower prices are higher here in Canada.
The Platinum 28 Rapid Track listed for about $3700.00 CAD two years ago so it is probably around $4000.00 now.
The Compact Track machine was $2300.00 two years ago, the new Compact Rapid Track is probably at least $2500.00 today.

I don't think the Compact whether the old track or the new Rapid Track is up to the task of Eastern Canada type and amounts of snow, it is only 223cc.

What is your max. budget for the snow blower? Can you post a photo of your driveway's incline?


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Where about are you in the East? 

Tracks work well if dealing with an incline or a gravel driveway. They work well in other situations as well, but this is where they shine relative to a wheeled units. 

Get a tracked Ariens, Honda or Yamaha. 

Take a look on Kijiji. I just checked the Maritimes. There are a number of Honda tracked units for sale. A few Yamaha units. There are plenty of Ariens units for sale, but only one Rapidtrack.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Official welcome for your first post.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

penna stogey said:


> Official welcome for your first post.


Wow, had no idea the dollar was that high in Canada, but I have not been able to cross the border to fish for the last 2 July’s. Over $1000.00 more, that’s crazy. Must need to take out a car loan to buy a tracked Honda up there? Oh well, I guess the price is the price. I’ve never used a Yamaha, but I know the Ariens will last you many years if properly maintained.


----------



## lennyvita (Jan 2, 2022)

I live in Newfoudland and i will post a photo of my driveway soon to show the incline. I called some local dealers today and they said a Compact 24 track sold for $2700. I am hoping that was the Rapidtrak model. If not the budget is too high and i will go with a basic Husqvarna 24 for $900. I know its not the same quality but i have no other choice. My budget is $2000 plus tax. I see Ariens lists the price of the Compact 24 track for $1499 usd. thats about $1900 CDN. so if the regular compact 24 track model sells for $2700 plus tax here, I am out.

I have a plow for my driveway and only looking for a backup. I do want an Ariens but the markup is too much I think locally in Newfoundland. I can understand they need to make a profit and shipping and things but if it has a $800 markup that's too much. I will call a few more dealers tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## lennyvita (Jan 2, 2022)

Caper63 said:


> Where about are you in the East?
> 
> Tracks work well if dealing with an incline or a gravel driveway. They work well in other situations as well, but this is where they shine relative to a wheeled units.
> 
> ...


 I have been looking on Kijiji and things and most people still want $3000 and even $4000 for used Honda snowblowers. I know they are excellent machines but out of my budget even used. Also Yamahas are also crazy expensive. I laugh here at the things some people try to sell used. Its often better to buy new because of the prices they ask. I also see used 2015-2016 Honda pioneer 500 side by side, people wanting $13000 for, yes it comes with a whidshield or roof, but you can buy a brand new one for $13,999. markup in Newfoundland is out to lunch.

I also want to support local businesses, vs big box stores but often the markup is crazy.


----------



## lennyvita (Jan 2, 2022)

Ziggy65 said:


> Unfortunately snow blower prices are higher here in Canada.
> The Platinum 28 Rapid Track listed for about $3700.00 CAD two years ago so it is probably around $4000.00 now.
> The Compact Track machine was $2300.00 two years ago, the new Compact Rapid Track is probably at least $2500.00 today.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the PDF attachment. I do hope i can find one in Newfoundland for $2300 or so. I would not pay $2700 plus tax for a regular compact track model. I may have to get a Husqvarna ST124 for my needs a simple one is only $900 at Canadian tire or other dealers. for the most basic 24 inch model. I know its not an Ariens but might be my only choice. I hear good things on Ariens lasting a long time. I dont know on Husqvarna.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I ckecked NL Kijiji. The prices seem high relative to the Martimes. I note they have also been listed awhile, which suggests theya re asking too much

There is a Yamha 928 on in Kippins for sale for $2850. That is actually a decent price on a top notch unit. ad says can be delivered to St Johns for a few hundred more. Its been listed for a month. Worth and offer in your budget range


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The 2022 Compact Rapid Track price in Ontario Canada is $2765.00 CAD before taxes. Most new machines at stores and dealers are probably the Rapid Track.
The 2020 Compact Track price was $2300.00 2 years ago, if someone has old stock hard to know what they will charge today.


----------



## lennyvita (Jan 2, 2022)

Ziggy65 said:


> The 2022 Compact Rapid Track price in Ontario Canada is $2765.00 CAD before taxes. Most new machines at stores and dealers are probably the Rapid Track.
> The 2020 Compact Track price was $2300.00 2 years ago, if someone has old stock hard to know what they will charge today.


Thank you for the information. I will check some local places to see. $2765 seems like a alot to pay for a snowblower but if its good quality and you have it for 10-15 years its marginal. and inflation everything is increasing in price. Also Newfoundland being a distant island it costs a fortune to get items shipped here i guess. If i was in Ontario or another Maritimes, i could find a good deal. Thank you again for the information.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You know better than me the amount and type of snow you get in your area, but from my understanding Newfoundland can get large amounts of wet heavy snow.

As I mentioned earlier, I think the small 223cc engine on the Compact machines will struggle with deep wet snow.

What brand and size of snow blowers do your neighbours have? Are they satisfied with their machines performance? If so you may want to get a similar machine?


----------



## lennyvita (Jan 2, 2022)

Ziggy65 said:


> You know better than me the amount and type of snow you get in your area, but from my understanding Newfoundland can get large amounts of wet heavy snow.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I think the small 223cc engine on the Compact machines will struggle with deep wet snow.
> 
> What brand and size of snow blowers do your neighbours have? Are they satisfied with their machines performance? If so you may want to get a similar machine?


You are correct and i think i need a more powerful machine. it comes down to budget. Many will have payment plans also.

One neighbor has a 700 Side by side with a plow, next neighbor has a full size tractor ( not lawn tractor), Other neighbor has a 32 " Craftsman snow blower. Most people here do have the larger models around 28" or greater. 

I have a old truck and plow, but wanted something as a backup. Yes you are correct Newfoundland do get some of the wettest snow and heavy like lead. When I lived in Alberta, we could just brush away the snow from cars. Here its like ice once it freezes.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

comment deleted.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

lennyvita said:


> Thank you for the PDF attachment. I do hope i can find one in Newfoundland for $2300 or so. I would not pay $2700 plus tax for a regular compact track model. I may have to get a Husqvarna ST124 for my needs a simple one is only $900 at Canadian tire or other dealers. for the most basic 24 inch model. I know its not an Ariens but might be my only choice. I hear good things on Ariens lasting a long time. I dont know on Husqvarna.


Husky's had some problems with a plastic dashboard. The gear selector in particular had a plastic mount which broke rendering the machine pretty much useless until a whole new dash could be installed. And then you didn't really fix the problem as it could happen again. As a result they got a pretty bad reputation. New machines have corrected this with a metal gear selector mounting and dash much like an Ariens has. You might want to see if your husky dealer has an ST 227. It has a 27" clearing width and a larger 253cc motor. The MSRP price in the US is 1099.99 which should keep you under your max limit once adjusted. The ST124 is a very basic machine such as having only 4 forward gears and one reverse gear when most others have 6+2. I'd personally go for an Ariens Classic or even a Troy Bilt 2410 or 2420 (before choosing the ST124) if you want a lower cost entry level 2 stage machine and assuming they're available.


----------



## JoshR709 (Nov 19, 2021)

lennyvita said:


> You are correct and i think i need a more powerful machine. it comes down to budget. Many will have payment plans also.
> 
> One neighbor has a 700 Side by side with a plow, next neighbor has a full size tractor ( not lawn tractor), Other neighbor has a 32 " Craftsman snow blower. Most people here do have the larger models around 28" or greater.
> 
> I have a old truck and plow, but wanted something as a backup. Yes you are correct Newfoundland do get some of the wettest snow and heavy like lead. When I lived in Alberta, we could just brush away the snow from cars. Here its like ice once it freezes.





lennyvita said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the market for a new Snowblower. I live in Eastern Canada where we get lots of wet heavy snow. I have a long somewhat steep driveway that was recently paved blacktop last year.
> 
> ...


Did you end up purchasing a new blower yet? I'm also in St. John's and bought a new Rapid Track 24 from Atlantic Trailer. I have to say, I'm very impressed with the blower.

We haven't had a great amount of snow yet this winter as you know, but the heavy wet snow we did have was no issue. I'm coming from a craftsman, so this is a major upgrade for myself. This Ariens will throw anything in its path, snow, slush, and not clog up like my old piece of junk used to do lol. The rapid track is a great system as well. I see the honda guys on my street fighting to turn and maneuver their machines around while I can lock my tracks in the upper position and maneuver it just as easy as a wheel model. 

Just writing this here to help out incase you were still on the fence, I'm very happy with my decision and I expect this blower to last me many years. Also, Atlantic Trailer does 0% financing for 36 months, so the payments are very manageable.

Cheers!


----------

